
I'm developing a daily network website - rishiva
I have been working on this site for the last 7 months. I will launch this site by the end of next month. What are some opinions about it?
I would like to get your feedback.
My website Features :
1.users can upload photos, videos,  gifs. 
2.users can update their status, share links, write articles. 
3.users can sell&#x2F;buy products. 
4. users can vote for photos, links,  videos, articles 
5. users can introduce their products &amp; services  &amp; more.
======
kiraken
I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but social networks aren't really a
thing anymore. You already have 3 giants competing over every single user
(Facebook, twitter and google+) and i'd say its very pointless to compete with
them.

Plus your idea is too broad, its a sharing platform/social network/ Shop? I
don't even advice on having a sharing platform for all medias, let alone an
idea this broad, which would be almost impossible to identify, contain and
brand. But nevertheless i wish you the best of luck

~~~
citruspi
Furthermore, from what my friends who use Facebook and Google+ tell me, the
feature they use the most is the chat/instant messaging, not the rest of the
"social" stuff.

So if you don't even have a messaging platform, it'll be even harder to
compete with networks that have already been established and have significant
adoption.

Also, for what it's worth, I think that in order to really compete with the
other networks, in addition to a messaging platform, you're also going to need
mobile (iOS and Android) clients for your network so that users can engage
while on the go.

Edit:

So you're going to need all of this to achieve basic feature parity with
established networks, forgetting advanced features like Google Photos, and
then you're going to reach the hardest part - convincing users to switch from
the network that all their contacts are on to a brand new one.

------
jiten_bansal
So do you want to make something like facebook + Amazon + Medium + Instagram +
ProductHunt ?

I will suggest, make it short and simple.

------
rishiva
early design : [http://qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-
qimg-e61b97ffae3590c8aa22944...](http://qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-
qimg-e61b97ffae3590c8aa229446140aa0e5?convert_to_webp=true)

~~~
joeclark77
I think I've seen something like this before...

~~~
bbcbasic
Reminds me of Google+

